# Knurrhahn Grätenfrei filetieren



## j.Breithardt (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Sterneköche,#h

ich hatte heute das "Vergnügen", etwa 20 Knurris filetieren
zu dürfen.|gr:
War für mich eine Sauarbeit,obwohl das Endergebnis gestimmt hat.
Habe fast 60 Min. gebraucht.
Habt ihr da einige "Geheimrezepte" ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Knurrhahn Grätenfrei filetieren*

Kann niemand etwas dazu sagen? |kopfkrat
Was macht ihr denn mit euren Fängen,im Ganzen runter schlucken? #c


----------



## dib (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Knurrhahn Grätenfrei filetieren*

was ist denn ein "knurrhahn" ??#c


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Knurrhahn Grätenfrei filetieren*



dib schrieb:


> was ist denn ein "knurrhahn" ??#c


 

En Poon :m


----------



## dib (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Knurrhahn Grätenfrei filetieren*

und was ist " en poon " ?#d


----------



## antonio (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Knurrhahn Grätenfrei filetieren*



dib schrieb:


> was ist denn ein "knurrhahn" ??#c



http://www.igfd.org/?q=knurrhahn


----------



## dib (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Knurrhahn Grätenfrei filetieren*



antonio schrieb:


> http://www.igfd.org/?q=knurrhahn


 

das ist mal eine sehr intelligente antwort zu einer blöden frage .

THX

ich sollte mich mal langsam mehr mit google anfreunden ...


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Knurrhahn Grätenfrei filetieren*



dib schrieb:


> was ist denn ein "knurrhahn" ??#c



Ein Boardmitglied:
http://blog.knurri.de/author/knurri/


----------



## Franky (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Knurrhahn Grätenfrei filetieren*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Sterneköche,#h
> 
> ich hatte heute das "Vergnügen", etwa 20 Knurris filetieren
> zu dürfen.|gr:
> ...



Einen Knurri filiert man nicht! #d Der kricht höchstens "Bussi auf Bauchi"!!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Knurrhahn Grätenfrei filetieren*



Franky schrieb:


> Einen Knurri filiert man nicht! #d Der* kricht höchstens* "Bussi auf Bauchi"!!!!


 


Klar kricht der.:m
Aber warum deshalb ein "Bussi"? |kopfkrat

Aber wenn der Fisch anschließend in Tempurateig kommt,dann sind grätenfreie Filets
schon gut.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Knurrhahn Grätenfrei filetieren*

vielleicht so:

http://www.visfileren.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=101&Itemid=103

Praktisch hab ich das nur einmal probiert
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Knurrhahn Grätenfrei filetieren*



angler1996 schrieb:


> vielleicht so:
> 
> http://www.visfileren.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=101&Itemid=103
> 
> ...


 

Vielen Dank,:m

so wie beim zweiten Fisch im Video,so habe ich es auch von einem Holländer gelernt. Dann fängt aber die eigentliche Arbeit erst an,wenn man die Gräten gänzlich raus haben will.
Da dürfte die erste Variante wesentlich besser sein.#6


----------

